# Forum add? Technique and Advice -> Location, location location



## Halfrack (Jan 10, 2014)

It pops up enough, everything from "i'm headed to XYZ, where/what/gear advice", to locals looking for a new place/topics to shoot. Keep the topic names to cities or islands?


----------

